# C50 Serial No



## Genting (Jun 2, 2004)

I am new here so please excuse me if the question seems silly. I just bought c50 recently and enjoying it every minute of it since I got it. It wasn't until someone asked me about my serial number that I realized that I have not even bother to look for it. Unfortunately I cannot locate the SN so far. Does it exist? Can anyone help? Many thxs.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Sn*

Serial no. is on the front derailleur hanger -- the portion rivited to the frame.


----------



## Genting (Jun 2, 2004)

*Thxs*

C50, Thxs for your help. Found it. I will try to post the pic of my new C50 with Alenera stem/handlebar soon. It is a compact 45. So, it does look like MTB a bit.


----------

